# Feeling baby at 15 weeks?



## luxe191919

OK so I got a question for those of you who are past 15 weeks.Could any of yall feel your uterus(baby) lol through your stomach at 15 weeks?Im starting to get bigger and can feel a hard kinda bump just below my belly button every now and then i know you can start to feel the baby kick around 16 to 20 but how soon should i feel my uterus this is the first time ive felt it before ever im excited!I just hope its not in the wrong position so i am able to feel the baby kick alot and everything!Anyways I guess what im trying to ask is when did yall feel your uterus/baby?


----------



## A.J

well, im 16 weeks nd when i push on my belly (under my belly button) i can also feel a hard lump, i cant feel my baby kick or move just yet but every1s different x


----------



## luxe191919

I just feel random flutters inside my tummy nothing outside yet my uterus is tilted towards my back so i wont be able to feel kicks through my tummy for a few weeks which is ok if i push now on my belly i can kinda feel it.


----------



## socophoenix

m uterus rose at 13-14 weeks and ive been feeling light taps/flutters from inside ever since, on the outside its just like a nerve twitch but im sure its baby cuz its in same spot!


----------



## 18NPregnant

what i have been feeling lately is it feels like a bibble just popped. is that the baby or just me imagining things


----------



## annawrigley

18NPregnant, that sounds like baby :)

and luxe191919, yep thats your uterus! its the most amazing thing once they start to kick and move around!!xxx


----------



## 18NPregnant

omg thats amazing im so excited


----------



## luxe191919

Sweet the doctor was right about my uterus moving to the right position just in time lol im excited now maybe itll relieve my backpains more not having my uterus tilted


----------



## Ashley91Rae

Yea, that sounds right. i started feeling my son around 13ish weeks, so trust me, its not too early!
good luck! :)


----------



## Jas029

Ashley91Rae said:


> Yea, that sounds right. i started feeling my son around 13ish weeks, so trust me, its not too early!
> good luck! :)

Wow! I'm jealous.
If I pressed my hands against my belly I could feel slight movements and kicks at like 16 weeks.. I didn't feel a thing with my insides til 19W though.
Lucky duck! :thumbup:


----------



## luxe191919

Jas029 said:


> Ashley91Rae said:
> 
> 
> Yea, that sounds right. i started feeling my son around 13ish weeks, so trust me, its not too early!
> good luck! :)
> 
> Wow! I'm jealous.
> If I pressed my hands against my belly I could feel slight movements and kicks at like 16 weeks.. I didn't feel a thing with my insides til 19W though.
> Lucky duck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can feel little flutters in my tummy right now.My back feels like its going to break though this little girl is right up against it almost feels like.Im so glad my uterus got into the right position if shed started kicking and it wasnt it wouldnt be fun at all.I already have a sore back from not being able to find a good position when I sleep lol.


----------

